# Spread wings, hissing and nibbling?



## beelute (Dec 29, 2012)

Maya's been with me 4 weeks now (she's about 14 weeks old), and she's getting along great! There's one thing she does, however, that I don't understand.
Sometimes when I take her out in the morning, she spreads her wings (sometimes flapping), and makes short hissy noises while nibbling my finger or whatever perch she's standing on. I haven't noticed anything that might provoke her when it happens, and she's done it while in her cage as well.
Does anyone know what this means?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It's called "bat bird"..it basically is her saying "this is awesome and it's MINE!"


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Sounds like "bat bird" to me, its a territorial thing, shes saying those are her things!


----------



## beelute (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh really? That's funny 
I guess I'm part of her territory!


----------

